# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Dr.Dujić

## ivila

ima li itko iskustva? 
meni bliska osoba nikako odlučiti kod koga će voditi trudnoću,sve moje pohvale kao doktorice i osobe s iskustvom trudnoće,ima upravo dr Dujić

----------


## morula

ako se radi o dujiću sa merkura, meni je vodio trudnoću gotovo od prvog dana. jako detaljan, profesionalan, srdačan, uvijek spreman odgovoriti na sva pitanja, ali i jako zaposlen, često ga treba dulje čekati, što meni nije bio problem. uljevao mi je beskrajno povjerenje u svakom trenutku. ja prezadovoljna  :Smile:

----------


## adriana

Potpisujem morulu.

----------


## dani1

Preporučam ga, po meni najbolji izbor u Merkuru.

----------


## Zraka

Dr.Dujić,definitivno odličan izbor!

----------


## valentine

Cure koje idete kod dr. Duića - par pitanja

Naime, prvu trudnoću mi je kontrolirao od prvog dana i stvarno sam osjećala da sam u dobrim rukama. Tada je radio u ambulanti petkom.

Koji dan u tjednu je u ambulanti a koji dan je na UZV?

Da li se treba unaprijed naručiti, ako da, koliko dana unaprijed?

Hvala

----------

